# Abu dhabi brunch



## jimmyfoz (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
I'm new here and was thinking of trying a brunch in Abu dhabi before Ramadan, can anyone recommend a good one for expats


----------



## Geke (May 1, 2012)

Bubblisious at the Westin Abu Dhabi


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

I've been to Al Fanar Rotating Restaurant and Le Royal Meridian. Been a few times now. Really nice and views are good too.


----------



## jimmyfoz (Jun 27, 2012)

streetspirit said:


> I've been to Al Fanar Rotating Restaurant and Le Royal Meridian. Been a few times now. Really nice and views are good too.


Thanks, What time goes the one at Le Royal Meridian start and what does it cost ?


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Not sure about cost cos it's always my husband who pays and I never ask! 

But I think times are 12.30-3.00. 

If you google them the websites pretty easy to find. Maybe have price on there


----------



## jimmyfoz (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol, good for you, will go to the next one after Ramadan


----------

